# Ipad 2 : la meilleure version iOS



## Cyberju (12 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad 2 sous iOS 8 et ça rame bien comme il faut... Quelle est la version iOS la plus avancée tout en étant la plus fluide sur ce modèle ?
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## RubenF (13 Décembre 2014)

La meilleure version a mon gout était iOS 6 pour iPad 2, ensuite de toute façon tu ne peux pas retourner en arriere ces OS en question ne sont plus signés par Apple..


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Décembre 2014)

Ios 8 tourne très bien sur mon iPad 2...


----------



## cillab (13 Décembre 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ios 8 tourne très bien sur mon iPad 2...





je viens d'intaller ios 8.1.2 sur mon IPAD AIR 1  je ne vois pas de différence ,avec le 7


----------



## RubenF (14 Décembre 2014)

En même temps l'iPad Air 1 reste une bête de course


----------

